# Blocked Tube



## RusskiHope (Jun 3, 2014)

Hi everyone, 
Ive been thinking all along to start IUI in December but turns out that my left tube is closed/blocked. I've got HyCoSy scheduled next Wednesday and I was already advised to get straight through with IVF.

Has anybody tried IUI with a blocked/closed tube?

Would like to hear your thoughts. 

Russki


----------



## Rosalind73 (Apr 25, 2012)

Hi Russki,

If you don't mind me asking, how do you know your left tube is blocked/closed before you've had your hycosy?

My left tube has reduced flow in it (discovered during a hycosy), but I still managed to get pregnant 3 times with IUIs aged 39 and 40. One was a chemical and the other two ended in miscarriages, but that's another story.

Since starting fertility treatment/getting pregnant I always seem to ovulate on alternate sides, so I just tried to do my IUIs on the months that I thought my right side was going to be dominant. Although, the last time I got pregnant through an IUI earlier in the year, it was a month that I thought was good for my right side, but I only ended up having one follicle on that side (and 2 on the left. Although the one follicle on my right was the leading follicle). Unfortunately I think my left (bad) side is now becoming more active than my right.

However I appreciate that not everyone can feel themselves ovulate, and their ovaries might not alternate in being dominant anyway. It may not matter though - as my clinic said, the whole point of superovulation is to stop one side being dominant and to produce enough follicles so that it doesn't matter if one tube is blocked. In my case they were aiming for 4 or 5, so factoring in that one of my tubes might not have been working, I usually had at least 2 on my good side.

In the end after 6 IUIs (with 3 pregnancies) I decided to have IVF as I thought it might help with miscarriage, and also I wanted to see if I was able to produce enough embryos to freeze one for a possible sibling. It worked and I got pregnant, but unfortunately had another miscarriage - but again another story.

I've also had problems with my womb lining and had a hysteroscopy because of a suspected polyp (turned out I didn't have one, although a very small fibroid was discovered but annoyingly the surgeon didn't get rid of it and I may well have to have that done soon in a separate operation).

Feel free to send me a PM if you want to talk about this more. I was a similar age to you when I started on this road (39) and I would definitely do things quite differently if I could go back and change things.

But the biggest piece of advice I can offer is don't delay starting treatment. I really wish I had started a few years earlier. I do have a clotting factor which may have caused one of my miscarriages, but the others are most likely due to chromosomal issues with my eggs, which is just down to being too old. It's frightening, but useful to know that after 40, only about 20% of our embyros are normal.

xxxx


----------



## Blondie71 (Oct 26, 2011)

Hi Russki any news with you? do you def have to go for IVF or is IUI still a possibility?? x


----------



## RusskiHope (Jun 3, 2014)

Hi Blondie,
I've been very quiet and put everything on hold as my dear mum suddenly passed away 4 weeks ago. Thankfully I was on leave and with her when this sudden tragedy struck us. I'm back in Iraq and flying back to London on Saturday.
I'm just too shocked and numb right to think straight.

Russki


----------



## ♥JJ1♥ (Feb 11, 2006)

russki so sorry to hear of the loss of your mum- thinking of you at this sad time


----------



## Blondie71 (Oct 26, 2011)

Oh my goodness I am so so so sorry   I am so glad you got to spend some time with her and were there with your family, I feel terribly sad for you all esp with Christmas coming. We'll be here waiting for you when you feel ready. Take care darling xoxo


----------



## suitcase of dreams (Oct 7, 2007)

russki, so sorry to hear about your mum, sending  
can imagine you can't really think straight at all, take some time for yourself and take good care, 
Suitcase
x


----------



## Altai (Aug 18, 2013)

Russki- so sorry to hear about your mum. How awful & devastating it must be for y. 

Thinking about you.

Get in touch once y are in london.

A.


----------



## HelpLorna (Apr 22, 2014)

I'm sending love your way too.  Am in London tomorrow but totally understand if you don't feel up to meeting up.  Sending love and hugs xxx


----------



## pollita (Feb 23, 2011)

Russki, I am so very sorry to hear about your mum. Hope you're holding up the best that you can x


----------

